# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Bodybuilding.GR Team - Λιπομέτρηση DEXA (Ιατρική Διάγνωση Σαλβαρά)

## Polyneikos

Πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα επίσκεψη από αθλητές του Team του Bodybuilding.gr  στον κο Σαλβαρά Αποστόλη , ιδιοκτήτη του -συνεργαζόμενου με το Bodybuilding.gr- Ιατρικού Κέντρου *"Ιατρική Διάγνωση ΣΑΛΒΑΡΑ"* (Στρατάρχου Παπάγου 78, Άγιος Δημήτριος) προκειμένου να γίνει δειγματοληπτικά μέτρηση με τη μέθοδο DEXA (Dual Energy X-ray Absorptiometry – Διπλής Ενέργειας Φωτονιακή Απορροφησιομέτρηση) στους αθλητές  .

Στις μετρήσεις συμμετείχαν η* Στέλλα Χριστοφόρου*, elite πρωταθλήτρια του αγωνιστικού Crossfit και προπονήτρια του αθλήματος καθώς και ο αγωνιστικός ταθλητής του Bodybuilding και γυμναστής, *Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης*.
Οι 2 αθλητές βρίσκονται σε διαφορετικές φάσεις αγωνιστικής προετοιμασιας, πλήν των διαφορετικών αθλημάτων και της  προπονητικής προσέγγισης.


Η Στέλλα Χριστοφόρου, αυτή την περίοδο είναι σε προαγωνιστικο επίπεδο,  (αν και μας αποκάλυψε ότι αυτή είναι η καθημερινοτητά της 12 μηνες τον χρόνο!) με καθημερινές προπονήσεις 3-5 ωρών καθώς πρόκειται να συμμετάσχει κατόπιν πρόκρισης σε διεθνές Meeting Crossfit , συγκεκριμένα στο* Fall Series Throwdown* στην πόλη Monza στην Ιταλια (8-9 Δεκεμβρίου) σε πολλαπλές δοκιμασίες (κολύμπι, άρσης βαρών, στίβου, κωπηλασίας κτλ), οπότε εχεί βαρύ όγκο προπόνησης με θερμίδες αρκετές πάνω από αυτές τις συντήρησης, πάντα όμως επιλεγμένες τροφές.








Ο Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης, προέρχεται από αγωνιστική περίοδο στους αγώνες Μαϊου-Ιουνίου που συμμετείχε σε 3 αγώνες , που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το αγωνιστικό λίπος στους αθλητές κυμαίνεται από 4-8%.
Πλέον είναι σε περίοδο loading, με υπερθερμική διατροφή, βαρύ όγκο προπόνησης, με στόχο τους αγώνες το 2019.

----------


## Polyneikos

Έχω το ελεύθερο των αθλητών που συμμετείχαν, να ανεβάσω τις μετρήσεις τους, δειγματοληπτικά! :03. Thumb up: 


*Η μέτρηση της Στέλλας Χριστοφόρου
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι μετρήσεις του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη

*

----------


## tuku

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία , επίσης πολύ ωραίο αυτό που χωρίζει σε σημεία ( χέρια - πόδια - κορμό ) τα ποσοστά οπότε μπορείς να δεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες όπως και την συμμετρία που έχεις ( σε μυική μάζα ..)

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ Κώστα. Πολύ αναλυτικές και χρήσιμες μετρήσεις από το DEXA.  :03. Thumb up: 

Προσωπικά κάνω αυτή τη μέτρηση 1 φορά το χρόνο για να παρακολουθώ την εξέλιξη του σώματός μου.

----------


## bocanegra180

Ποσο κοστίζει αυτή η μέτρηση ;

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ποσο κοστίζει αυτή η μέτρηση ;


25 ευρώ έχει φίλε

https://www.iatrikidiagnosi.com/pros...risi-dexa-25e/

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αυτός φυσικα είναι και ο πλέον αξιόπιστος τρόπος μέτρησης , που αν καποιος θέλει να το κάνει θα έχει αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα και οχι κατα προσέγγιση και υποθετικά με άλλες μεθόδους που βγάζουν οτι ναναι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά πολύ σημαντικό είναι να έχει κάποιος αξιόπιστες μετρήσεις. Έχω κάνει κάποιοςες μετρήσεις στο παρελθόν που αντικειμενικά είχαν απόκλιση 30%.

----------


## tuku

και εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι απο τις ποιο αξιοπιστες μετρησεις και μονο οτι δεν μπορει να επηρεαστει απο τον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα ειναι μεγαλο θεμα οπως γινεται πχ. με την μεθοδο τις λαβιδας που λιγο ποιο πανω λιγο ποιο κατω μπορει να σου δειξει διαφορετικη μετρηση

----------


## LuNaT1C

Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορούμε να κάνουμε παρόμοια μέτρηση σε Ιωάννινα ?

----------

